Ask HN: What are the best ways to attract mobile app dev clients? - javaaascript
======
PaulHoule
Do you have a market segment in mind? What can you do better than your
competitors?

~~~
javaaascript
I specialize in Educational apps. Previous clients were large publishers who
hired me because of my ability to innovate and further evolve a vague idea of
what they have. Instead of having to receive a super specific plan of the
final deliverable.

------
skt5
pay top dollar

